# Myrtle Beach help, PLEASE!!



## JLarg (Feb 8, 2011)

I cannot find info on these following resorts, and the RCI review page keeps blacking  out on me.  I am looking for info on the following:

Mar Vista Grande
Kingston Plantation R642
Anderson Ocean Club R644
Barefoot Resort R271
Plantation Resort

Wanting specifics on how nice the units are and what is the proximity to the best locations in MB.  Never been there, so any help is appreciated.  I need to make a decision pretty quick.  Thanks,
JL


----------



## Pens_Fan (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.marvistagrande.com/

http://www.kingstonplantation.com/

http://www.oceanaresorts.com/myrtle-beach-resorts/anderson-ocean-club/default.asp

http://myrtlebeachbarefootresort.com/

http://www.plantationresort.com/


----------



## JLarg (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I appreciate that.  Has anyone actually been to any of these or can vouch for them?  Since they don't have an RCI award rating, but seem to advertise that they are luxury accomodations, I am just wanting to get as much info as I can before I book.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2011)

*Mar Vista Grande*

My pick for Myrtle Beach 
is the Mar Vista Grande 
The units are beautiful!


----------



## JLarg (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I am still a newbie with RCI, I guess. Most of the resorts I listed above had a "R" before the number and I was wondering why I couldn't get them to pull up when I did a search for the resort on TUG.  Now, I find out they are rentals.  Amazing that I can turn up lots of great rentals from RCI, but the exchanges I am getting are pitiful.  Makes you wonder about the changes made recently to RCI.  I am getting a little concerned about my future dealing with RCI.  We exchange every year, but this year has been harder than ever to find a good exchange.  And, I paid extra to combine two weeks so I would have more power.  Go figure...   

Thanks again for the help.  I am sure something will turn up, sooner or later...:annoyed:


----------

